# Lug Nuts



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

This is kinda silly, but do you just pull off those black plastic lug nut covers or what? Was there supposed to be a little tool included to do that like on some vehicles?

What's the typical torque setting (ft lbs) on those lugs?

Thanks,


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> This is kinda silly, but do you just pull off those black plastic lug nut covers or what? Was there supposed to be a little tool included to do that like on some vehicles?
> 
> What's the typical torque setting (ft lbs) on those lugs?
> 
> Thanks,


Pair of pliers (owner supplied)
110 to 120 ft/lbs
david


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I threw them in the trash, they would just fall off anyhow.
120 foot Lbs for the lugs.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

If you can't work em off with your fingers, a small screwdriver behind them will pull them off. Pliers as a last resort with a wrag wrapped around the cover to keep from leaving marks...that is if you're going to keep them.


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll add a vote for just chucking them. I started to put them on and then thought "If I'm stuck on the side of the road needing to change the tire, do I want to have to fuss with getting these things off".

The answer was definitely, NO!!" So they went into the box with the TP holder, black sewer hose fitting, and other things that I'm keeping for no apparent reason.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

TrainRiders said:


> "If I'm stuck on the side of the road needing to change the tire, do I want to have to fuss with getting these things off".


A better question might be "When I'm getting ready to leave for the weekend (or every few days on a long trip) do I want to fuss with getting these off before I check the torque on the lugs"









Ed


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I had the dealer throw them away before he got them installed.
Useless!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I took the little black covers off a couple times to check lug-nut torque (120 ft. lbs). That's when I decided that the only useful purpose they served was to keep me squatting down a little longer at each wheel - to take them off and then to put them back on again.

So they are now in a little zip-lock bag in a drawer, where they'll stay until some day when I want it to look pretty for trade-in value. (That's probably the best use.)

Mike


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I threw them in the trash. I plan on getting some of those fake chrome one piece caps that snap over all of them.


----------



## 04SUPERDUTY (Jul 3, 2006)

i guess that my first mod was to pull all those black plastic covers off. there was no way that i was going to remove all the covers and reinstall them each time checked the lug nuts. plus the wheels look better with out those plastic cheesy looking covers.


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

IN THE TRASH, IT IS!!

Thanks,


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> This is kinda silly, but do you just pull off those black plastic lug nut covers or what? Was there supposed to be a little tool included to do that like on some vehicles?
> 
> What's the typical torque setting (ft lbs) on those lugs?
> 
> Thanks,


Take 'em off with a hammer and toss them!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I use a pliers to take mine off
Mine are still on it doesn't realy bother me

Don


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Pair of channel locks worked for me. I put them back on when I sold my trailer


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I took mine off and set them up on the fence post I use them to site in my pellet gun. Less mess than glass bottles.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I am taking mine off as soon as these lug covers come in. I saw an old thread mention these and I think they will be much easier to use than the standard individual black lug covers.

Paul


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

emsley3 said:


> I am taking mine off as soon as these lug covers come in. I saw an old thread mention these and I think they will be much easier to use than the standard individual black lug covers.
> 
> Paul


Paul

Are these for 5 or 6 lug wheels. Looks like the picture shows 6 lugs and the description indicates 5. I have a Sidney with 6 lugs. I'll call them today. If they have what I need I'll order. They sure look nice.

Rick


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Actually, when I got to the wheels on my trailer this past weekend, the raw posts and lug nuts are really ugly, plus it appears the covers may prevent some acceleration of rust, so I chose to keep them after all.

Thanks,


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

fspieg said:


> I am taking mine off as soon as these lug covers come in. I saw an old thread mention these and I think they will be much easier to use than the standard individual black lug covers.
> 
> Paul


Paul

Are these for 5 or 6 lug wheels. Looks like the picture shows 6 lugs and the description indicates 5. I have a Sidney with 6 lugs. I'll call them today. If they have what I need I'll order. They sure look nice.

Rick
[/quote]
The come in either 5 or 6 lugs and I think the photo is the same for both. Also, while they appear to be chrome, the post I saw them on stated that they are indeed white. We have an Overton's store here in town and they had both the chrome and white but only had 6 lugs in stock for the white covers.

Paul


----------

